# Pre letting expenses for landlords extended for 3 years



## Brendan Burgess (12 Oct 2021)

to encourage them to return to letting


----------



## Sconeandjam (12 Oct 2021)

Got no hope of that.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (12 Oct 2021)

besides that, which doesn't affect/impact/benefit existing landlords, there's absolutely nothing to retain or encourage landlords to remain.


----------

